# At what age should I take my youngster hunting?



## tobiano1984 (8 October 2012)

Looking for advice on what age is best to start hunting a horse - I was intending to take my 4 year old cubbing this season, but after a very exciting trip out to an XC course with 6 other horses, I'm not so sure..!

Background - I've hunted quite a bit in Kent and Suffolk, on a variety of horses but the last time I hunted I ended up being airlifted to hospital after a mental TB chucked itself over backwards on top of me. That was 2 years ago, and I'm keen to get out again but can't decide whether it's asking for trouble to go out on my young chap. He's a 15hh cob, welsh D type, pretty sparky but sensible, I've broken him in myself over the last year and he's brilliant at everything, so I really don't want to do anything too quickly with him and mess him up. 

I really don't want to take him out before he's ready -what do people think is reasonable? Is it best to get him out to some shows first, as they'd probably be less stressful than hunting? Or am I being a wimp and should just go for it?!


----------



## Sally-FF (8 October 2012)

I would take him - we are taking our 4yo cubbing next week - he is the most chilled horse ever though! i am 100x more worried about the 15yo eventer i am riding whose first time it will also be!!

Go for it - try and give him time to settle (easier said than done i know!)

Be sure to report on here!


----------



## JenHunt (8 October 2012)

take him, have a short day and aim to leave before he gets too tired (mentally or physically!). 

I know a lot of people who take their 3yo's for a couple of 1hour autumn hunting/hunting mornings before turning them away for the winter, then the following year they aim to have 4-6 short days hunting before turning them away for the winter again. works for them and they keep to the back, mostly in trot and the horses are so calm in their 5yo season that they can enjoy the hunting rather than deal with an excited 5yo who's never seen hounds!


----------



## tobiano1984 (8 October 2012)

Thanks - it should only be 2-2.5 hours apparently, and it's about half an hour hack away which will help take the edge off. I've also been assured that the jumps can be avoided, which I hope is true as we haven't done much over 2'6 so far..!


----------



## CrazyMare (9 October 2012)

I'm debating taking my super chilled 4yr old in the next few weeks.

Plan is to go to the meet, then maybe do half an hour or so, then take her home again.


----------



## jess_asterix (9 October 2012)

Lots with us do as JenHunt says and do a few short cubbing days as a 3 year old and then some short days hunting as a 4 year old. I would definitely take them at 4 even if you are only out for an hour or 2


----------



## tobiano1984 (10 October 2012)

Well we did it! Spent a full 2hr45mins out, Rupert was extremely good - was a bit fidgety and bouncy whenever we stood still, but trotted along at the back quite happily - even when his two yard buddies were being complete mental cases! Quite often the rest of the field would canter away and he'd just amble after them in a walk/easy trot. Once cantering he wasn't too strong, I'm glad I stuck with the snaffle rather than trying something stronger as it would have been too much. 
Can't wait to go again!


----------



## JenHunt (10 October 2012)

excellent - so glad you enjoyed it! and it sounds like he was really good - you did exactly the right thing keeping him going steady at the back, and he'll have learnt a lot from the experience: - he'll have learnt that it's not all that exciting, and he doesn't have to stay with the "herd", and he'll have learnt more about where his feet are, and so on...

do you think you'll take him again soon? next time he may be more lit up, but just keep calm and keep him moving, listening to you (walking circles is perfectly acceptable!).


----------



## Lyndsay (10 October 2012)

I have had my 4year old out the last 2 Saturdays. Have been out for about 2 hours each time. He was slightly impatient at the meet but once on the move he was fantastic! He will probably do 1 or 2 more days cubbing then perhaps 2 or 3 short days hunting before Christmas before he gets 6 weeks holiday


----------



## tobiano1984 (11 October 2012)

I will take mine out again as soon as there's another meet within hackable distance - in a few weeks i think. I'm hoping he won't be too lit up second time round, he's not really that sort of horse but I will be prepared nonetheless... Very glad I can keep him in a snaffle too as I was nearly persuaded to put him in something stronger, but brakes really weren't an issue!
Forgot to add, we also jumped a big post and rail fence too! 3 of us hung back and waited for the rest to gallop off, so we could take it a bit more carefully. So pleased with my little man!


----------

